# Grounding conductor from meter can



## mikedl361 (Dec 24, 2016)

I've always thought that your grounding conductor would be at your first point service. Is it possible for a meter can to not have a grounding conductor come out of it and how is that possible?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

mikedl361 said:


> I've always thought that your grounding conductor would be at your first point service. Is it possible for a meter can to not have a grounding conductor come out of it and how is that possible?


250.24 (A) (1) through (5)


----------



## mikedl361 (Dec 24, 2016)

That still doesn't help me...Maybe I didn't explain myself clearly. I seen a meter can w/o a ground wire coming out of it, is that legal.


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

Up here in Ontario that'd be normal. Your profile doesn't include your location. 
BTW, I tried to reply to your pm but your profile set up doesn't allow pm's. 
P&L


----------



## mikedl361 (Dec 24, 2016)

I'm located in Texas if that helps.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

You don't need one in the meter unless it's also your service disconnect.


----------



## mikedl361 (Dec 24, 2016)

I'm sorry to sound so ignorant but does that mean the panel should have had the ground wire coming out of it.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Ground wire is an ambiguous term. The meter has 3 wires running to the main service panel. In a residence there are 3 conductors- 2 hots and one grounded conductor (neutral)

The meter can would have the neutral bonded to the meter can and the neutral conductor would be tied to the can of the service panel.... Then you need a grounding electrode conductor running to your electrodes. Any circuits past this point will need some form a an equipment grounding conductor.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

Grounding has more variables, at different pocos and AHJs, than any other facet of electrical work.

In some areas, the only connections in the meter base are the service drop and the conductors to the panel(s). All grounding is done at the panels: connections to ground rods, Ufer, water pipe or anything else required in that jurisdiction. Some areas require all of the grounding/ grounded conductor connections to be made in the meter enclosure. Some require the ground rod(s) to be connected in the meter enclosure and all other grounding/bonding to be connected in the service panel(s). Some locations forbid connections to water lines,. ( Of course, most water lines are plastic today so it is irrelevant. 

The answer depends on where you are working.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

what ^ he said. check your poco's blue book. some do not want any grounding conductors inside their equipment.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

varmit said:


> Grounding has more variables, at different pocos and AHJs, than any other facet of electrical work.
> 
> In some areas, the only connections in the meter base are the service drop and the conductors to the panel(s). All grounding is done at the panels: connections to ground rods, Ufer, water pipe or anything else required in that jurisdiction. Some areas require all of the grounding/ grounded conductor connections to be made in the meter enclosure. Some require the ground rod(s) to be connected in the meter enclosure and all other grounding/bonding to be connected in the service panel(s). Some locations forbid connections to water lines,. ( Of course, most water lines are plastic today so it is irrelevant.
> 
> The answer depends on where you are working.


True, the NEC allows one of 3 locations to attach the GEC but the POCO and AHJ's (by local amendment) dictate where they will allow it.

You don't have to follow their mandate, unless you want the POCO to hook up


----------



## Byte (Oct 3, 2016)

In Alberta, Enmax requires the meter base to be bonded to system ground:
2.2.7 Grounding
Each meter enclosure must be bonded to system ground.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

The NEC says you can connect the grounding electrode conductor (earth ground) to the neutral at the service drop, the neutral in the meter socket, or the neutral at the disconnect. 

BUT the POCO and local inspectors have their own requirements. Some inspectors consider the sealed meter base as inaccessible, and some POCOs don't want you inside their equipment.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

This may help.
https://www.mikeholt.com/instructor2/img/product/pdf/1292448885sample.pdf


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

Where ever you are in the US, your POCO will have their service requirements in their Service Requirements Hand Book (now a days its online you can google it).

They will tell you specifically if you meter pan gets grounded or bonded...where I live Grounding starts at the service disconnect.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

You can keep posting to the op but this question was started on xmas eve 2016.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> You can keep posting to the op but this question was started on xmas eve 2016.


Which is really less than 8 weeks ago....not like reviving the dead threads some do here.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

MechDVR, your avatar needs a sopwith camel.


----------

